
Ant Design - modinfo
https://ant.design/
======
bryanrasmussen
It's got some downsides (or maybe not I could be wrong on these parts) from
what I've seen:

1\. if you want the antd style for a particular component I do not believe you
can import a css file specific to just that component. you are importing the
full Antd css. it's sort of big. If anyone knows how I can import just the css
for a component please show me how.

2\. the Antd css has a lot of rules that address generic html elements, i.e.
not antd classnames only. This makes component reuse more difficult.

~~~
Reubend
You're absolutely right about both of these points. I don't think they provide
any solution to #1, but they do include a workaround for #2, even if it's
pretty dirty: [https://ant.design/docs/react/customize-theme#How-to-
avoid-m...](https://ant.design/docs/react/customize-theme#How-to-avoid-
modifying-global-styles-)?

------
Reubend
It's a fantastic UI library, and I'd highly recommend it to anyone using
React.

~~~
yxchng
How does it compare to the more popular Material UI?

------
dang
Small, 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16719999](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16719999)

Medium, 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16684513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16684513)

Large, 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13053137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13053137)

Related from 2019:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18758697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18758697)

------
cloakedcode
I think I’ve seen enough:
[https://imgur.com/gallery/oZJ9qO7](https://imgur.com/gallery/oZJ9qO7)

~~~
httpsterio
So your issue is with the term design language?

~~~
FR10
Not OP, but I believe its because it crops the button indicating it is not
good for responsive layouts.

